

Amy Editor (collaborative in-browser hacker's editor) - ntoshev
http://www.april-child.com/amy/amy.php

======
nostrademons
Heh. I applied to SFP05 with an idea that was essentially this. I wonder if I
should've stuck with it instead of getting a job.

Ah well. My current startup's a lot of fun, and I'm much less likely to give
up on it than I was fresh out of college.

------
Hexstream
FANTABULOUS!

It's always exciting to right-click on such an app and find out it doesn't
actually use flash!

~~~
aprilchild
It's just a small part of much bigger picture actually :-)..
(<http://www.april-child.com/temp/ior/>).

Shame I had to stop real-time collaboration for now due rewriting some parts
of the server-side code.

~~~
DocSavage
That's really impressive work, and you seem to have written it from the ground
up using your own framework :)

Have you had any problems getting the AIR versions to run?

~~~
aprilchild
nope, it works like a charm, with access to local files as a bonus. I'm just
waiting for AIR supporting OS menu and fixing some quirks in their webkit
engine on Mac (bad key event handling mostly, weird it works on Win..).

[[http://www.april-child.com/blog/2007/06/06/amy-editor-
standa...](http://www.april-child.com/blog/2007/06/06/amy-editor-standalone-
desktop-application-in-apollo/)]

